# Tegu & Monitor diet



## Strange_Evil (May 24, 2011)

We'll has anyone ever feed Tegu & Monitor canned diet ... I don't plan to really feed this stuff to my tegu when i get him, unless its okay to as a snack or something. I was at petco and saw this and brought it just because it was in my face. I only have two cans, is this stuff trash or good? I really did not see any reviews from it so i'm guessing it must be a new product or something (I've seen it before a few weeks just never payed any attention to it). 

All input is greatly appreciated, and please do explain why its good or bad. Thanks!


----------



## Toby_H (May 24, 2011)

$3 for 6 oz... which is $8 per lb... compare that to every other commonly recommended food product...

I spend approx $3 per lb for Tegu food... this holds true for mice & chicks as well as a host of meat products from the grocery store...


----------



## james.w (May 24, 2011)

You could definitely use it to vary the diet, but as Toby said there are much more cost effective ways to do this.


----------



## Tensleep (May 24, 2011)

What are the ingredients? Probably contains some preservatives. But as you mentioned, if it used moderately as a snack or infrequent meal replacement, then no problem. Look at the junk most of the people eat in this country and still live a long time! Not that eating junk is good, but every animal can get away with it, tegus and people. I believe (from your posts) you are wise enough to answer your own question. I have not seen the product so please tell me what you think about it as I will be getting my second Tegu in August. Can't wait, Can't wait, Can't wait!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 24, 2011)

_I would pass,.. there are better things you can use as snacks. Besides the preservatives,.. it has more fillers (meal) in it than anything else,.. even chicken.

But all in all that's your decision to use it as a snack or not.

I check the ingredients of my pets food more than I check my own.  IT's funny,.. but kind of  sad at the same time lolll._


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 24, 2011)

Some ingredients that bug me.

"Soybean Meal, Chicken, *Corn Meal*, *Wheat Mill Run,* Kelp Meal, *Cone Meal*, Garlic Powder, Vitamin Mix (*Rice Hulls*, Choline Chloride, Riboflavin, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine HCL, Vitamin B12 Supplement, *Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex* (Source of Vitamin K activity), Calcium Carbonate, Alpha Di Tocopheryl Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), Vitamin A Acetate, Folic Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, D-Biotin), water sufficient for processing."

*Wheat mill run:* "AAFCO: Coarse and fine particles of wheat bran and fine particles of wheat shorts, wheat germ, wheat flour and offal from the "tail of the mill".

An inexpensive byproduct of human food processing, commonly referred to as 'floor sweepings'. An inexpensive filler with no real nutritional value."

*Cone Meal*: I'll be honest... I don't even know what this is.

*Rice Hulls*: "AAFCO: The outer covering of rice.

An inexpensive byproduct of human food processing, serving as a source of fiber that is considered a filler ingredient."

*Menadione Sodium Bisulfate*: "Feed grade. Also listed as Menadione Dimethyl-Pyrimidinol Bisulfate, Menadione Dimethyl-Pyrimidinol Bisulfite, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate Complex, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite and Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex.... This synthetic version of vitamin K has not been specifically approved for long term use, such as in pet food. It has been linked to many serious health issues"

"-It has never been researched or specifically approved for long term use, such as in pet food.

-Has been banned from use in food and supplements for human use in many European countries due to serious side effects, including permanent damage and deaths.

-FDA has banned synthetic vitamin K from over-the-counter supplements because of its high toxicity."


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 25, 2011)

LOL Same here...
I check the ingredients of my pets food more than I check my own. IT's funny,.. but kind of sad at the same time lolll

Read more: http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8300#ixzz1NMMGHMQB


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 25, 2011)

Toby does have a good point about the price. I was only looking at it as like a ounce a month thing really. But now i don't really want anything to do with the stuff! It seems like a product that was made for lazy tegu owners or people who don't really know what to feed due to lack of research. I'll return it and just get my self some crickets and rodents lol...

But one thing is now i need to find a different snack outside of the regular diet (Pinks,Ground meats,insects).... I know fruit is out of the option, from what i read hatchling tegu's don't even look twice at fruit so i will have to try something different.

Might go with tilapia as a side treat. Any other suggestions?Thanks Littlewiseowl for the break down. I will just through this stuff out for now, maybe when he gets older i will try it out and see if he even likes it.

I meant "throw".....


----------



## laurarfl (May 25, 2011)

The ingredients are terrible. Plus, most people I've talked to that have used it said their tegus won't touch the stuff. I tried it on a whim and all of mine walked away from it.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 25, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> The ingredients are terrible. Plus, most people I've talked to that have used it said their tegus won't touch the stuff. I tried it on a whim and all of mine walked away from it.



Thanks for that heads up, i actually found something on the other forum you posted about it, and that helped.

Hows tilapia as a weekly/monthly treat for a hatchling? I hear they go nuts for the stuff.


----------



## james.w (May 25, 2011)

Here us what I feed my 10 month old AA. Mice, rats, ground turkey, chicken gizzards, hearts, liver, dubia roaches, tilapia, raw shrimp, hard boiled/scrambled eggs, collard/mustard/turnip greens, strawberries, buleberries, raspberries, grapes. I will be adding chicks and quail eggs soon.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 25, 2011)

james.w said:


> Here us what I feed my 10 month old AA. Mice, rats, ground turkey, chicken gizzards, hearts, liver, dubia roaches, tilapia, raw shrimp, hard boiled/scrambled eggs, collard/mustard/turnip greens, strawberries, buleberries, raspberries, grapes. I will be adding chicks and quail eggs soon.



Thanks james, How long has yours been taking Fruits and Veggies?

I pretty much have a schedule set up of what i was going to feed, but it seemed dull, so i thought i would include a weekly snack, i might just feed the things above randomly and stick to mostly ground turkey (supplemented),one or two rodents a week and insects. But still feed all of the above in your post. Sounds about right?


----------



## james.w (May 25, 2011)

I didn't start with fruits/veggies until he came out of hibernation, so he was about 6-7 months old. I don't have a set schedule, I just try to not repeat the same food in a 3-4 day period.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 25, 2011)

james.w said:


> I didn't start with fruits/veggies until he came out of hibernation, so he was about 6-7 months old. I don't have a set schedule, I just try to not repeat the same food in a 3-4 day period.



Oh Okay, thanks.


----------

